# Anyone make Brie?



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

Has anyone made a good Brie? I'd really like to try to make some, but am looking for any tips or tricks to help! Would like to know what culture you used, and what you thought of it...

thanks!


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I bought cultures for it last year but haven't tried it yet. I will keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## Horsehair Braider (Mar 11, 2011)

This is one in my plans for the next few weeks, so once I try it I'll let you know how it went. 

I've been keeping a real good "cheese diary" as suggested in Ricki's book and I've found it very helpful to repeat what I did. Describing the taste is the hard thing!


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

> tips or tricks to help!


For traditional make? Sure, preripen to a pH drop of .15, rennet, use 6x floc multiplier, cut, cook, try to drain around 6.0, target 4.6 or so before salting or brining. Add your mold mix to the milk. Classical combo is, on the Danisco side geo 13 and PC neige. On the cargill side, geo CB and one of the normal PCs. Many other options available.

make sure you have good oxygen circulation and that the cheese is not wet after salting/brining. Aim for about a 2" tall wheel, ready to eat in 3-5 weeks.

Many other make approaches out there. What flavor profile and texture do you mean by a good brie?


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Brie Checklist (corrected) 

Dilute 1/2 tsp calcium chloride in 1/4 cup water. Add and stir. 

Heat 1 gallon milk to 145 degrees and hold for 30 minutes. 

Cool to 85 degrees. 

Add 1/8 tsp mesophilic culture, stir 

Ripen at least 45 minutes. 

Sprinkle surface of milk with 1/16 tsp Penicillium Dandidum culture, stir. 

Combine 1/4 tsp rennet with 1/4 cup water. Add to cultured milk. 

Let set for three hours, until firm 

Cut in 1/2 inch cubes, and let rest at least 5 minutes 

Set clean cheese molds on cheese mat. Scoop curds into molds, 
filling to the top. 

Drain for two hours. Flip molds onto mat. Let drain one hour. 

End hour one, flip. 

End hour two, flip. 

End hour three, flip. 

End hour four. Refrigerate 24 hours. 

Salt all surfaces of cheese. Maintain 55 degrees, turn daily for one week. 

Wrap cheese loosely in cheese wrap or parchment paper. 
Age 2 to 3 weeks until bloom is complete.


----------



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

It isn't a pressed cheese? I noticed Hoegger's brie mold comes with a follower (I have their printed catalog, so peruse it regularly)

I'm looking for a good mushroomy flavor, with a nice creamy, rather runny texture

Questions..

Pav, you don't mention a culture...in that version, does the Penn. create the flavor, and "cook" to what temp? Is there a page on your site that I can look at? Ph drop TO 1.5 or OF 1.5?

Rose-is calcium chloride needed for raw milk?

I'm a brie fanatic, am going to try ALL versions! LOL


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

> Pav, you don't mention a culture..


Something like MM100 for traditional brie. If you're doing a traditional make, there's no need to cook. Too many cam/brie recipes in my head, sorry. Start at around 88-90F, or even 92F. Depends on the moisture level you want. Any higher, though, and you tend to get more fat loss.



> Is there a page on your site that I can look at? Ph drop TO 1.5 or OF 1.5?


Sorry, not for cam/brie. I'll get to it someday. pH drop is to around 6.45-6.5. You typically start at about 6.65, and the drop is a change of .15

Rose's make looks OK, except you don't need to let it sit for 3 hours. Use 6x floc multiplier and you should be fine. If you have a way to measure acidity, the valid range is 6.1-6.3. It depends on the mineralization you want. Higher drain pH means more calcium in the cheese, it will be less runny. If you want really gooey, drain lower, but be prepared for the runnyness. if your milk is lower fat, it will liquify. Use full fat, rich milk.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

What is floc multiplier?


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

Please read the discussion here
http://cheeseforum.org/forum/index.php/topic,1880.0.html


----------



## Horsehair Braider (Mar 11, 2011)

Pav, thank you for the link to that forum. That is a wonderful forum.


----------

